
Graava – smart camera with auto-editing features - trueduke
https://www.getgraava.com/
======
julien_c
Pretty cool homepage. Seems like the product (physical device + app) has a lot
of features, maybe too many to get them right at the same time (I like the
auto-combination of footage from multiple cameras though. But as I said, quite
hard to do right).

What are the tech specs compared to a GoPro Hero 4 Session? (By the way GoPro
has announced they will enter the video editing market soon).

